# Oberheim is back!



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 13, 2022)

Like a wet dream come true!



Jason Pollack (J3PO) made the music for the video, which was in part made with a new Oberheim instrument...


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 13, 2022)

Wonder who gets the OB out first? These or attack of the clones 😃


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 13, 2022)

Zero&One said:


> Wonder who gets the OB out first? These or attack of the clones 😃


I'll wait for an original.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 13, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'll wait for an original.


I think both will help each other though. Past and present and all that jazz.


----------



## zwhita (Apr 13, 2022)

If this means I now have somewhere I can send my *SEM Pro* in for servicing, I'm in.


----------



## mscp (Apr 13, 2022)

“Secret sauce” 😂


----------



## method1 (Apr 13, 2022)

More interesting than boringer.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 13, 2022)

I REALLY hope it is a re-issue of OB-Xa. And then hopefully it will also drive down the $10k prices you see for used OB-Xa's now (of course, I would most likely buy the new one).


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 13, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I REALLY hope it is a re-issue of OB-Xa. And then hopefully it will also drive down the $10k prices you see for used OB-Xa's now (of course, I would most likely buy the new one).


I'm a bit afraid for the pricepoint of a new OB synth. Look at the price for a Prophet 5 Rev4 and what the resource shortage, rising shipping cost and I flatiron has done to it afterwards. I don't think my wallet would agree with me wanting a new OB.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Apr 13, 2022)

Should I be preparing for another $3500+ 6 voice polysynth?


----------



## Joe_D (Apr 13, 2022)

Oberheim fans might enjoy this video interview with Tom Oberheim (and a few others). Along with a tour of Tom's life and the history of the company, it describes the process of Tom recovering the rights to the Oberheim name/brand/logo (which makes this new release possible).


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 14, 2022)

https://www.oberheim.com/

Looking forward, and very excited about a new synth from Oberheim. 

I love my OB-6 desktop Synth.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Apr 14, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> Should I be preparing for another $3500+ 6 voice polysynth?


Yes. And then some, I’d expect. Premium instruments and prices in the midst of global chaos and inflation.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 14, 2022)

chocobitz825 said:


> Should I be preparing for another $3500+ 6 voice polysynth?


Well a $3500 OB-Xa I would be ALL over as compared to a $10k+ used version of it.


----------



## method1 (Apr 14, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Well a $3500 OB-Xa I would be ALL over as compared to a $10k+ used version of it.


I might be tempted to sell my ob-xa for 10k if this is a reissue!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 14, 2022)

method1 said:


> I might be tempted to sell my ob-xa for 10k if this is a reissue!


Haha ... you might want to sell it before the release in case those used prices drastically drop!


----------



## method1 (Apr 14, 2022)

From what I've seen the reissues haven't really affected vintage pricing, collectors are a very purist bunch !


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 14, 2022)

That's true ... which is why I'm hopeful this is a re-issue. I can't justify $10k+ on a keyboard that I can mostly replicate via software. But $3.5k would be another story.


----------



## method1 (Apr 14, 2022)

The matrix 1000 is still somewhat affordable & a nice way to get some vintage OB sound. Seriously underrated, probably because of the lack of panel controls.


----------



## zwhita (Apr 14, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I'm a bit afraid for the pricepoint of a new OB synth. Look at the price for a Prophet 5 Rev4 and what the resource shortage, rising shipping cost and I flatiron has done to it afterwards. I don't think my wallet would agree with me wanting a new OB.


Let's also hope the waiting list doesn't resemble the Korg ARP 2600 release after its meager rollout


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Apr 14, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Let's also hope the waiting list doesn't resemble the Korg ARP 2600 release after its meager rollout


Good point. Unobtanium/limited editions seems to be a norm @ Korg these days. They did that with the FS700 too.


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2022)

OB-X8 releasing in June, $5000


----------



## Kent (May 5, 2022)

method1 said:


> The matrix 1000 is still somewhat affordable & a nice way to get some vintage OB sound. Seriously underrated, probably because of the lack of panel controls.


One day I will grab one! (Or better yet a MSR-2)


----------



## method1 (May 5, 2022)

$5k apparently. Oops I see someone posted already.


----------



## method1 (May 5, 2022)

Seen on Facebook:

8-voice, pure-analog polyphony with sine, saw, square, triangle, and noise
Two discrete SEM/OB-X-lineage VCOs per voice deliver classic punchy Oberheim tone
Discrete SEM-lineage VCFs deliver authentic OB-X-style tone and presence
Genuine Curtis filters add bold OB-Xa/OB-8 character
Meticulously modeled envelope responses match each OB model: OB-X, OB-Xa, and OB-8
The 61-key FATAR velocity- and touch-sensitive keyboard allows unparalleled expression and responsiveness
Bi-timbral capability allows two presets simultaneously for splits and doubles
400-plus factory programs, including the full set of factory sounds for the OB-X, OB-SX, OB-Xa, and OB-8
Integral, fanless, heatsink-free power supply
Real walnut end cheeks
High-resolution OLED display enables patch management and easy access to advanced features
Classic Oberheim Pitch and Mod levers allow expressive note bending, vibrato, and access to arpeggiator functions

Enhancements
Additional SEM Filter modes add high-pass, band-pass, and notch functions to the classic OB-X filter
Vintage knob allows variable amounts of voice-to-voice variability to emulate the behavior of vintage instruments
Velocity sensitivity adds expressiveness to volume and filter
Channel Aftertouch adds real-time performance-based modulation
Enhanced unison allows variable voice stacking from 1-8 voices
Variable triangle wave cross-modulation
Over 600 user-programmable preset locations
Programmable per-voice pan allows wider stereo presence
Variable oscillator and noise levels

Ins & Outs
Stereo and Mono outputs
Volume, Sustain, and Filter inputs
Arpeggiator clock input
MIDI In, Out, Thru
USB

MSRP: $5000
Release date: June


----------



## Zero&One (May 5, 2022)

What’s the minimum list of organs a human needs for basic operation? Asking for a friend


----------



## method1 (May 5, 2022)

Zero&One said:


> What’s the minimum list of organs a human needs for basic operation? Asking for a friend


Just one sampled organ should do it.


----------



## gsilbers (May 5, 2022)

Well, those beheringer vs orignal youtube shootouts will be every interesting at that price point.


----------



## method1 (May 5, 2022)

Boringer is cloning the XA which is a CEM machine. That said I'd pay $5k to never hear about Oily Boringer again.


----------

